# Frage zur Soundkarte



## Mariam (24. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Magix Music Maker Premium, inkl. Keyboard gekauft. Als Systemvoraussetzung ist u.a. eine 16-Bit-Soundkarte angegeben. Ich habe ein Amilo M1437G Notebook von Fujitsu Siemens und versuche vergebens rauszufinden, was genau für eine Soundkarte darin ist. Das einzige, was ich rausfinden konnte, ist, dass es sich um eine "Realtek High Definition Audio" Soundkarte handelt, aber weiter führt meine Recherche leider nicht.

Weiß vielleicht jemand, was das für eine Soundkarte ist und ob sie zum Musikmachen mit dem Programm u. Keyboard ausreicht?

Danke i.V.!
Mariam


----------



## Dr Dau (24. April 2010)

Hallo!

16-Bit könnte man als "Überbleibsel" aus alten Zeiten bezeichen.
Davor gab es 8-Bit Soundkarten, diese waren für den ISA-Bus (der schon zu Zeiten von PCI am aussterben war, den Rest hat dann PCI Express erledigt).
8-Bit konnte 256 Klangabstufungen von sich geben und 16-Bit 65536.

Ist es ein echtes Keyboard (also richtig zum anfassen)?
Dann schaue mal nach was für Anschlussmöglichkeiten es hat.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Mariam (25. April 2010)

Das Keyboard ist ein USB-Keyboard und ist mit beim Programm dabei.

Mariam


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. April 2010)

Eine 16-Bit Soundkarte ist eine Soundkarte, die 16bit pro Sample Auflösung beim Digitalisieren oder Wiedergeben von Audiodaten kann. Ich kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass es noch Soundkarten gibt, die das nicht können. 

Die 16bit haben nichts mit der Busbreite (ISA / EISA / VESA Local Bus / PCI / usw.) zu tun.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mariam (25. April 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich habe meinen Laptop schon vor einigen Jahren gekauft, ich glaube es war im Jahr 2004. Ich möchte nur sicher sein, bevor ich das Programm installiere, da ich mir sonst die Arbeit und Nerven sparen und gleich nach einer Alternative suchen könnte. Daher wollte ich nur wissen, ob diese "Realtek high Definition Audio"-Soundkarte, die in dem Notebook ist, auch 16-bit hat/kann. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, seit wann wohl alle Soundkarten diese Voraussetzungen erfüllen sollten, aber ich hoffe, dass es schon 2004 der Fall war.

Gruß,
Mariam


----------



## Cromon (25. April 2010)

"Realtek HD Audio" sagt leider noch nicht so viel aus, da das ein Sammelbegriff für die Treiber des HD Audio Aazalia Chipsatzes ist. Aber wirklich 100% wissen wirst du es erst, wenn du es mal testest, oder den genauen Namen des Chipsatzes (inklusive Version) kennst.


----------



## Mariam (25. April 2010)

Hallo Cromon,

ja, sowas habe ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht (also, dass der Name nicht viel aussagt). Ich werde morgen beim Hersteller anrufen und mich genau informieren. Eigentlich finde ich, so etwas sollte eigentlich im Handbuch stehen oder sonst irgendwo, aber das ist leider nicht der Fall.

Mariam


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. April 2010)

Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass es geht.
Die letzten reinen 8-bit Soundkarten dürften irgendwann um 1990 herum produziert worden sein.


----------

